# D u ride very fast whenever u commute?



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

Do u ride hard for yr every commuting, sweat like hell, heart beating so fast and speed like no tommorrow?

I do that most of the time and I take every commuting journey like a training for myself.

I wonder anybody do the same?


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

more on the way home, but at one of my jobs there was a shower, so i definitely had a 3 times a week 11 mile time trial going. that was a good time. always on the way back though. a lot of times at that one id be somewhat wiped from my ride there to pound it at the same speed home.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Mostly 'cause I'm always late, rather than 'cause I feel like I'm training for something...


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

If I don't hit a heartrate (estimated, monitor went tits-up) above about 145, I'm not riding, I'm cheating. (fwiw, 145 for me is about 80-85% max) A lot of people would say I spend a lot of time in the 'red zone', but that's where the endorphins are!


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not fast...but I do push pretty hard. I have a 13 mile commute (each way) and once out on the highway, I try to keep a brisk pace. If I see another rider way ahead, I really start working to try and catch them. Dunno why.

It's nice that we have really good shower facilities where I work. I can get really sweaty and gross at the end of my commute and then be fresh as a daisy when I start work.


----------



## AdroitBreaker (Jan 27, 2004)

I am riding a single speed just so I am forced to keep it tame. I like to have a little juice left for my trail rides after the 5 miles home.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

I go as fast as possible usually. I don't go too fast after morning PT.


----------



## lifelesspoet (Dec 16, 2007)

I think it really depends on how excited i am to get to work, so usually top out at 6 mph.
I seldom get into a hurry, I Just like to keep a pace. I don't ride to trade off one stressful commute for another.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`ve got lifelesspoet beat- sometimes I probably hit 9 mph. Well, maybe 8 point 6. I just like dinking around- never really go for speed or training whether I`m on my way to/from work, shopping, singletrack, pleasure cruise, or whatever.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I haul ass. I try to keep it above 20mph.


----------



## formulate (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm usually running late, so I like to think of my commute as three sprints and a leisurely cruise: 
To the train
Train to work
Work to train
and if I think about it I usually take it easy once I get off the train.


----------



## diamondback_hardtail (Jan 2, 2008)

I have about a daily 10 mile commute. For some odd reason I leisurely pedal on the flats and downhills but when I hit an uphill I feel I need to get up it as fast as possible. As for riding up on fellow cyclers Its fun to blast past them without aknowledgeing they are there :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I saw a fellow cyclist on my commute once. He blasted past me and I didn`t acknowledge that he was there. Maybe it was you.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't, but I also use the word "you" instead of the letter "u". I know it sounds wrong, but it's my preference to use the word.


----------



## RfQ (Jun 10, 2006)

two offices to work from, one is only 2.4kms away, the other a mere 6.5kms.

When commuting to the closer office, I try to go so slow that I do not sweat.
To the further (but not far office), I don't hammer, but I don't dawdle either.

But either route - it's on shared paths (cyclists + pedestrians + roller bladers + prams + all sorts of widgets). It's crazy to go fast with so many other users at different speeds.


----------



## Trail Marauder (Aug 30, 2008)

I ride like i am getting chased by wild dogs or the police. Anytime i ride.




I


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I go hard as I can, I draft roadies, I pass way out on the grass, I leave very little in the tank.

I rest one day a week, and ride one easy day...

After about 3 weeks, I have to have a slow week, then as I come back away I go again.


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

Other cyclists on the road is competition. I especially like to pass the fixies and single speeders. I feel I need to blow past them so fast that they won't have the motivation to even attempt to catch up. Much respect to anyone who can, but it hasn't happenned yet. They'll have to be spinning pretty fast or have some really big chainring.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

newaccount said:


> Other cyclists on the road is competition. I especially like to pass the fixies and single speeders. I feel I need to blow past them so fast that they won't have the motivation to even attempt to catch up. Much respect to anyone who can, but it hasn't happenned yet. They'll have to be spinning pretty fast or have some really big chainring.


That's because the ones that can catch you are way ahead and you never run into them.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

newaccount said:


> Other cyclists on the road is competition. I especially like to pass the fixies and single speeders. I feel I need to blow past them so fast that they won't have the motivation to even attempt to catch up. Much respect to anyone who can, but it hasn't happenned yet. They'll have to be spinning pretty fast or have some really big chainring.


I ride on a SS and usually go as fast as I can. I always try and catch up other riders (don't know why) and pass them.
If somebody passes me I chase him up (without passing again) untill they blowup (or drop me....) It's all fun.
I have 16mi each way, which I cover in 55-60mins, mostly hardpack trail/path and about 3miles on the road with traffic.
Oh, I run 36x15 (with 26"wheels) that is 20mph at 110RPM


----------



## klembasek (Mar 2, 2008)

i usually keep an average of 16 mph for the first 6 miles then drop to a 12 mph for the rest of the way. But i always time my rides and hope to beet the latest and greatest. i ride a motobecane phantom ds comp mountain bike with nobbies and my top speed so far is 26.2 mph trying to catch up to a roadie on a nice setup. we were going downhill slightly though so it did help with speed....i tailed him for about 30 seconds and then....he was gone...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I saw some mtb roadies passing us with their spandex and all that, one on a Scott 22lb FS rig. He passes us, then starts hammering on the pedals and oscillating the bike left and right looking to show up. On this massive amount of standing power, he shifts and nearly breaks his chain and chain rings. I heard the horrid noises and started laughing. He then sits back down and rides off smoothly with his friends.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

20mph, everywhere i go. When thats uphill and against a headwind... yeah i blow up. It feels really good when its flat and no wind, so i just think that when its a hard speed to maintain it must be weakness in myself.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

With precisely 40 traffic lights along my 9 mile commute it makes very little difference how much I push .... regardless I still ride hard enough to spew my lungs out most of the time


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

I usually average about 20 mph on my old road bike. My direct commute is only 3 miles- usually 8-9 minutes and not enough time to work up a sweat. It's just about as fast as driving when you factor in the get in the car, back out, park at work, walk in to office thing.


----------



## dethstar (Nov 6, 2006)

I work 1.6 miles from home, so not far. but even though i leave loads of time i still try to break the time i did the previous day, i managed just under 4 mins at best. TBH i ride like that everywhere.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a six mile commute. I hammer it as hard as I can, every day. On the way home, I can keep pace with my car bound co-workers, running stop light to stop light. Every intersection, I pull up and lean on one of their fenders. They just shake their heads in disbelief. I also hunt down and pass every cyclist in sight. I have never been passed by a roadie, although they have tried. This is on a fixie, 39x15.


----------



## bchapacpt (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a 4 mile commute down the interstate, a busy back road, and then the main artery in town to campus. I time myself everywhere and i'm always trying to set a new PR. It's a fun, adrenaline filled, muscle burning, lung blasting ride every single time! Slowly but surely I have been developing a bit of a following, people curious as to my time today or what's my new best.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

shimano4 said:


> Do u ride hard for yr every commuting, sweat like hell, heart beating so fast and speed like no tommorrow?
> 
> I do that most of the time and I take every commuting journey like a training for myself.
> 
> I wonder anybody do the same?


 Moreso on the ride home ..... to work, I take it a lil easier (unless I'm runnin' late, but that's rare....)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I try not to sweat much on the way to work. Only 5 miles, or so. I might get carried away on the way home.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

On flats I stay slow, but uphill I race cars and downhill I try to lift off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

you people must really like your jobs.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

All depends on what's going on. The commute in is usually a straight up ass haul. The ride home can be a sight seeing tour. The route I take goes through some underrated parks with lots of wildlife. This time of the year the deer and other critters are running around in the evening.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

Today. I ride very fast when going down slope at 30mph and burst it goes my rear inner tube.. Luckily , I can apply brake immediately and stable my bic. Nothing goes wrong but was quite scary when it happen. 

But I also need to add in that my inner tube had rode 3000miles without any flat. I think is burst is also due to long usage and wearout..

Guys, becareful when riding high speed. And remember to change yr inner tube after certain mileages. (I think I need to swoop my front inner tube tml with a new one)


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

ss roadie bike.. fast as I can, not because I'm a racer boy but because It's safer for me.

I get a lot of flack from my friend who's a "stop behind the nice cars and wait for THEM to go ahead" type, but the truth is, while I know I can stop on a dime, I know damn well the twit behind me may not... so I try to make sure I'm BESIDE a car as much as I can manage, so if the person behind me isn't paying attention they run intot he car and not me!
Only there's this whole "blind spot" thing cars have you see, so you have to make sure you're kind of ahead of that car....

Speed: by default of wanting to be seen and not hit.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

byknuts said:


> ss roadie bike.. fast as I can, not because I'm a racer boy but because It's safer for me.
> 
> I get a lot of flack from my friend who's a "stop behind the nice cars and wait for THEM to go ahead" type, but the truth is, while I know I can stop on a dime, I know damn well the twit behind me may not... so I try to make sure I'm BESIDE a car as much as I can manage, so if the person behind me isn't paying attention they run intot he car and not me!
> Only there's this whole "blind spot" thing cars have you see, so you have to make sure you're kind of ahead of that car....
> ...


Haha.. Understood what u mean. Do what u deem is safe for yrself and others. Fast and safe riding.


----------



## nattybohfiend (Jul 16, 2008)

It really depends on my attitude. I ride a Giant OCR 3 noobie road bike. My ride is about 9 miles and I'm there in about 30 minutes. My times have significantly improved as I'm in better shape and I've found better ways to transport my gear (steel toes combat boots weigh a ton).

The one part of my route has a lot of nails and other sharp objects. I try to keep a watchful eye but I've gotten to two flats and ripped open the side of my rear tire on the first one.


----------



## scoro3 (Jan 1, 2008)

*fast enough to go around roadies*

On the way home there are a lot of roadies and I try to hang w/them...unless I can pass em and keep on keepin' on. I'm glad to read I'm not the only one that feels obligated to catch and try to pass other cyclists on the road/paths. I thought I was the only fruitcake that did that. I'm not slim but it's a hell of a lot of fun passing spandex clad bikers with my work jeans and ratty t-shirt on.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*im n such a rsh*

... i dnt bthr to spl ut m wrds du u?



shimano4 said:


> Do u ride hard for yr every commuting, sweat like hell, heart beating so fast and speed like no tommorrow?
> 
> I do that most of the time and I take every commuting journey like a training for myself.
> 
> I wonder anybody do the same?


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> ... i dnt bthr to spl ut m wrds du u?


I got it! Maybe u got self inferiority mentality as u always being overtake by many cyclist including those granny and grandpa! Haha.. Don't worry, train hard during yr commuting and u will start to surpass those granny and grandpa first. Ok?


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

depends on the bike i ride in that day. if its one of the road bikes then i hammer the entire way in (27mph geared/23mph fixed on average). if i am on one of the mountain bikes i take it easy and play (18mph ss/14mph dh rig average). 6.5 miles each way with a big nasty road climb in the middle (so yes its uphill both ways, i love pittsburgh)


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

No.
Our City has been setting up speed traps on the pathways to ticket cyclists and "make the pathways safer", with a 20kmh speed limit (and a rediculous 10kmh in some areas), so I don't ride as fast as possible.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*It's Hammer Time!*

I ride a 19-pound XC race bike, as a commuter. I can easily keep up with, and draft roadies. Maintaining 25+mph on the flats has never been easier, and this thing climbs....well, like some billy goat on crack:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dude...*



shimano4 said:


> I got it! Maybe u got self inferiority mentality as u always being overtake by many cyclist including those granny and grandpa! Haha.. Don't worry, train hard during yr commuting and u will start to surpass those granny and grandpa first. Ok?


I can't even follow that! Right on!


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Wtf?*



shimano4 said:


> I got it! Maybe u got self inferiority mentality as u always being overtake by many cyclist including those granny and grandpa! Haha.. Don't worry, train hard during yr commuting and u will start to surpass those granny and grandpa first. Ok?


:ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :thumbsup:


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

Nope, I cruise whenever I'm riding to work or school. 

I really appreciate the aspect of just kinda scooting along and taking in the sights on my shorter jaunts. My route to both campus and my job goes up a pretty monster steep hill that I use on my (infrequent) hill interval workouts, when I pull up to the base of it on my commute I hop off my platform pedals and walk up. 

There will always be time for training rides in my schedule.


----------



## nattybohfiend (Jul 16, 2008)

fsrxc said:


> No.
> Our City has been setting up speed traps on the pathways to ticket cyclists and "make the pathways safer", with a 20kmh speed limit (and a rediculous 10kmh in some areas), so I don't ride as fast as possible.


Wow, that's horrible. Police in your area have that kind of time.

That's one of the nice sides of living in a high-crime city like Baltimore, the cops don't bother with dumb, little crap like bicyclists speeding.


----------



## jd_designs (Sep 24, 2008)

Tweezak said:


> I'm not fast...but I do push pretty hard. I have a 13 mile commute (each way) and once out on the highway, I try to keep a brisk pace. If I see another rider way ahead, I really start working to try and catch them. Dunno why.
> 
> It's nice that we have really good shower facilities where I work. I can get really sweaty and gross at the end of my commute and then be fresh as a daisy when I start work.


Hell yeah. Im like a missile when i see someone ahead. It becomes a mission to catch up, pass and say eat my rubber lol


----------



## jd_designs (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nice ride*



Zachariah said:


> I ride a 19-pound XC race bike, as a commuter. I can easily keep up with, and draft roadies. Maintaining 25+mph on the flats has never been easier, and this thing climbs....well, like some billy goat on crack:


Nice mtb. Going that fast must shine of the pads on braking. Is this the case? Just im like you like to ride like the wind, but im suffering squealing brakes due to pad shine.

Im using Hayes Strokers Rydes with organic pads


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

This morning I had to make a decision. I have a very rural commute, and today I hit the highway just in time to have a tractor/backhoe rolling right down the bike lane in front of me. It was doing 21/22 mph, and I could have easily sat right behind it in the draft and coasted all the way to work (6 miles). I got into the draft and started thinking "can I average better than 22 mph all the way to town?" My curiosity got the better of me and I pulled out and passed him...wrinkly old dude behind the wheel gave me a wave and I put the hammer down in order to get a decent lead before the hilly stretch. I was surprised to be ahead of him after the hills and continued on the flat/downhill towards town, with the rumbling of the tractor still audible behind me. I figured the city limits was a good finish line, since who knows where he'd be going after that...I pulled up and started resting when I crossed the line and got into the residential neighborhood, and the tractor came rumbling up behind me, passed me, and the wrinkly old dude gave me the biggest thumbs-up and grin that I've received in a while. 

All that to say that usually I cruise in the mornings and hammer home, but there are exceptions. :thumbsup:


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

scottzg said:


> 20mph, everywhere i go.


I would say 20mph is my average as well during my commute.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

I will keep it at 20mph on my mtb inless i see a roadie then i will try and beat them and i havent failed yet( got it up to 33mph for a long city block once.


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah i always go hard out and like to catch up to anyone who is in front of me... dunno y


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I am currently trying to loose about 20 Lbs so I ride hard as hell and I accually make my route longer because of that


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I ride at a comfortable pace. My average thus far has been 18.4 mph over my 23 mile commute. Hopefully when these winds back off a bit I can push it up over 19 but we'll see.


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

My riding mentality has matured after riding more in the city. I ride in high traffic conditions and have gone to a cruiser. My objective is to sweat as little as possible on the commute and reduce the chances of getting into an accident. It seems that my commute is about 20% slower, but the chances of getting into a pile up with a car, bus, or truck has been reduced by at least 50%. It's a win in my book.

I'd also like to add that this riding style makes pedestrians more accepting of cyclists in a city where cyclists are shunned by the non-cyling community.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

I take it easy when I'm with another cyclist but usually my very short commute (4km round trip) is solo and then I ride briskly but without getting ridiculously sweaty. (It's over 100 Fahrenheit here by 7.30am.)

I don't mash the pedals not least because my chain has been fixed a couple of times without using new Shimano pins and I'm expecting it to break again any minute.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I try to mix in as much climbing on my commute as possible. I'm not that fast on the climbs, but I try to hammer each one and only sit and spin if I'm already tired. On flats and downhills, I'll put it on big ring, little cog and go as fast as I can or until I spin out. That being said, I will take it easy if I am very tired and/or sore. Otherwise, I see if commute as a training opportunity.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

I go hard to work as I hate my coworkers and enjoy making them gag on my stink. Haven't washed my biking clothes in ages and just keep them on under my suit. Haha.


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

Buster Bluth said:


> I go hard to work as I hate my coworkers and enjoy making them gag on my stink. Haven't washed my biking clothes in ages and just keep them on under my suit. Haha.


LOL!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Buster Bluth said:


> I go hard to work as I hate my coworkers and enjoy making them gag on my stink. Haven't washed my biking clothes in ages and just keep them on under my suit. Haha.










if true. I wouldn't want to be crusty all day.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Every commute is a time trial. On the pathway I try to represent well. Once I get on the Park road I try to pass as many tourists as I can while they are driving slow looking for deer and elk. My commute (one way) is 7.6 mi. on pathway, 10 mi. on Park road and 2mi. of the Park road is dirt. My best time so far this season is 53.46 in a lightning storm. My PR is 48.34.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

I used to TT to work. But lately I've noticed that I want to ride more and just can't get enough rest.

So I've been cruising into work. I ride an 18# road bike. I keep my HR at 130bpm for as long as possible. Just getting in base miles. Yup, at times I get passed by guys on mtb huffing and puffing along.

I get my anaerobic training on the trails. Recover on my commutes.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

traffic002 said:


> I used to TT to work. But lately I've noticed that I want to ride more and just can't get enough rest.
> 
> So I've been cruising into work. I ride an 18# road bike. I keep my HR at 130bpm for as long as possible. Just getting in base miles. Yup, at times I get passed by guys on mtb huffing and puffing along.
> 
> I get my anaerobic training on the trails. Recover on my commutes.


+1

Personally, I only break 20 when I'm going downhill. Average about 17mph.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

nachomc said:


> if true. I wouldn't want to be crusty all day.


Ye. The rashes and fungi...maybe not worth it.


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

I do not push it going to work. In fact I've limited my gearing so that I spin out before getting into the red zone. 

For me it's counter productive. It's a 5 mile commute that takes ~20 minutes. Aside from being an avid mtber, I'm also a competitive roadie (shhhh don't tell) and thus am training every day of the week. Boosting my hr and trying to get a 'workout' out of a 5 mile commute is simply killing my precious recovery time.

If it were a 20 mile commute then it might be a different story.


also, I dunno where the 25+ mph mtb commuters are but they sure are not in Boston.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

rushtrack said:


> I do not push it going to work. In fact I've limited my gearing so that I spin out before getting into the red zone.
> 
> For me it's counter productive. It's a 5 mile commute that takes ~20 minutes. Aside from being an avid mtber, I'm also a competitive roadie (shhhh don't tell) and thus am training every day of the week. Boosting my hr and trying to get a 'workout' out of a 5 mile commute is simply killing my precious recovery time.
> 
> ...


I wasn't gonna call them out, but I see mtn bikers regularly holding 20. 25 is a paceline speed. Well unless you race. Then your turn pulling lasts 10 mile+


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

rushtrack said:


> I do not push it going to work. In fact I've limited my gearing so that I spin out before getting into the red zone.
> 
> For me it's counter productive. It's a 5 mile commute that takes ~20 minutes. Aside from being an avid mtber, I'm also a competitive roadie (shhhh don't tell) and thus am training every day of the week. Boosting my hr and trying to get a 'workout' out of a 5 mile commute is simply killing my precious recovery time.
> 
> ...


Those are the guys that live UP hill from work, the ride home averages out to 11mph...:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I lost my odometer, and never put one on my utility bike anyway. In general, I try to keep it to a pretty chilled-out pace. I have heavy wire baskets on the rack on the back of my commuter and they effect the handling - riding hard isn't as much fun and I'm a little afraid of breaking another rack. It's also not utilitarian cycling if I always arrive places sweaty and out of breath. The lowest ratio on that bike is 42/28, though, so if a grade is steep it can get difficult - I stay sitting and spinning as long as I can, which means I sometimes pass a lot of people on climbs. I sometimes pass a fair number of people in the flats or riding around town too, just because I do pedal continuously and it is a road bike with drop bars, and I tend to carry speed pretty well when traffic is dense and requires a lot of lane shifts or when cornering.

I do some racing and have a couple bikes. The utility bike is just that, and I try to remember when I'm riding it that my priorities are to get to my destination able to do whatever it is I'm going there to do, and not to get myself killed. Commuting and running errands aren't racing. Of course, I tend to take too long to get out of the house in the morning, so I sometimes have to really book it on my way to my first commitment of the day.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I ride 17.5 miles each way. It takes an hour +/- 5 min with traffic lights etc. If it took any longer, I wouldn't have enough time in my day to commute. That said, I use it as a training opportunity and push myself to maintain speed for an hour twice in a day.


----------



## cyklops (Mar 28, 2005)

*Bike computer is evil*

I ride my cyclocross bike with fat,32mm road tires to work ~15.5 miles each way. It's mostly flat, with a hill to climb over to start. The cyclocomputer has a "+" or "-" next to the speed indicating whether I'm above or below my average. I can't stand being below my average, so I try to keep the "+" there...!

With all my clothes, laptop, and assorted gear on the bike I manage to average ~18.

Cyklops


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

As fast as I can, it's my primary training for races. I've added some singletrack trails on the front end and I hit the bumpy median on the tail end when I could be riding the road if I have enough time and I'm on my mountain bike.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

cyklops said:


> I ride my cyclocross bike with fat,32mm road tires to work ~15.5 miles each way. It's mostly flat, with a hill to climb over to start. The cyclocomputer has a "+" or "-" next to the speed indicating whether I'm above or below my average. I can't stand being below my average, so I try to keep the "+" there...!
> 
> With all my clothes, laptop, and assorted gear on the bike I manage to average ~18.
> 
> Cyklops


Yeah they are...lol My Sigma treats me the same way. I thought I was doing something wrong when it read avespeed 11.2mph, when I know that was way off. I forgot to take the unit off it's base when I was walking a mile with a friend. So it factored that mile in at around a slow walk pace. Talk about killing your average speed...lol:thumbsup:


----------



## peedrama (Jul 27, 2008)

I ride really hard on the trails 2 to 3 times a week so I keep my commuting pretty leisurely unless I'm obligated by the clock to go faster.


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Noah ah dnt rhid fst whenever ah commute. Thah whey 2 wrk iz mohr relxed. Thah rhid bahk to da crib iz mstly mah thym 2 kickit.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

I don't commute to a job or anything but in this city, you have to ride to a lot of trails, I usually ride over to a buddys house to go riding for a few hours then head back to his place to cool off and rest for a bit, then its another 35 blocks home. According to my bike computer, It took me 15 minutes to ride those 35 blocks averaging at about 35kmh. If I'm giving her really hard, I can make those 35 blocks in 8 minutes give or take for traffic and what not, averaging around 45kmh. But by the time I get there, I need a nap. heh.


----------



## pertm (Aug 8, 2008)

I try to but the distance is short only 2km. I do ride with an average 20+ kmh


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

newaccount said:


> My riding mentality has matured after riding more in the city. I ride in high traffic conditions and have gone to a cruiser. My objective is to sweat as little as possible on the commute and reduce the chances of getting into an accident. It seems that my commute is about 20% slower, but the chances of getting into a pile up with a car, bus, or truck has been reduced by at least 50%. It's a win in my book.
> 
> I'd also like to add that this riding style makes pedestrians more accepting of cyclists in a city where cyclists are shunned by the non-cyling community.


I agree wholeheartedly with this.:thumbsup:

My commute is mostly on suburban roads with little cycle or pedestrian traffic. It's very easy to cruise along at a good hard pace. I try to extend my commute home a little in the summer though and quite often swing further into the city where pedestrians and fellow cyclists are everywhere. It takes me a while to remember to ease up the pace so that I'm not smashing into either. As soon as I remember to slow down (once in the core) the commute becomes enjoyable again instead of being a constant battle to get around people.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I ride to work 6 days a week right now, which adds up to about 225km a week. I ride pretty slow to avoid fatigue, and leave a little in the tank for MTB rides or races.


----------



## Commodus (May 30, 2009)

I ride as fast as I can; so, no - not very!


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

My commute is only about a mile and I generally make it to work in 15 minutes and home in about 7 minutes. I used to get home on my bike before my co worker who lives 2 blacks away did in his car.....

On really hot days, the ride to work is slower so I don't get all sweated up. I change into shorts and a very bright T shirt for the run home and I push it. Many times too I take a really round about sort of route and get an extra 5 or 6 miles into the day.


----------



## spoony (Aug 31, 2004)

I see someone, I have to beat them. 

It's a disease.


----------



## koulis1984 (Jul 16, 2009)

i ride 6.2 miles to work in 25 minutes....i ride a 30 pound cheap mountain bike plus a backpack with another 15 pounds on it...plus i have a slight breathing problem so i guess once i treat that i might be able to shave off a couple minutes


----------



## prphoto (Mar 17, 2006)

I just wonder how many of the people here who say I have to catch the next rider up the road are the guys who pass me and go 25 feet ahead of me and then blow up. If you think thats beating me, not when I just pass you back maintaining MY pace not yours.
How about trying to plan your Ride (fast or slow) and then Ride your plan instead of the rabid dog approach. Whatever the situation commuting or racing.


----------



## spoony (Aug 31, 2004)

prphoto said:


> I just wonder how many of the people here who say I have to catch the next rider up the road are the guys who pass me and go 25 feet ahead of me and then blow up. If you think thats beating me, not when I just pass you back maintaining MY pace not yours.
> How about trying to plan your Ride (fast or slow) and then Ride your plan instead of the rabid dog approach. Whatever the situation commuting or racing.


The key is to beat you and then keep looking behind to make sure you stay behind. :madmax: Blowing up is not an option!!!! :madmax:


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

koulis1984 said:


> i ride 6.2 miles to work in 25 minutes....i ride a 30 pound cheap mountain bike plus a backpack with another 15 pounds on it...plus i have a slight breathing problem so i guess once i treat that i might be able to shave off a couple minutes


What's your breathing problem? :???:


----------



## koulis1984 (Jul 16, 2009)

split.therapy said:


> What's your breathing problem? :???:


some kind of allergy i developed when i had to do my army service ...its impossible for me to breathe normally through the nose in a humid environment(right now its 65% humidity outside...was 80%+ during my army service in Cyprus)....so when i need more air i have to breathe in (and out of course)through my mouth so i get tired easily....funny thing when i visit Athens for example (humidity levels very low)after a couple of days i can breathe just fine


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

When its wet and cold and I'm on my heavy Oregon bike, I go a nice easy 10-15 mph. Once in awhile I might get closer to 20, usually when some roadie passes me. I regain sanity within a mile and chill. I'm lean, so riding in wet windy 25-60 F is pretty unmotivating for me. I usually top out at 140 lbs by March. Oh well, suppose I'm addicted! 

Yesterday I weighed 125, which is the lowest I go in the summer w/o losing muscle mass. Fortunately, this raises my tolerance to heat and works really well between 75-105 F. 

The summer roadbike is carbon <20 lbs loaded with lotsa commuter stuff. 
The old computer eats batteries. I haven't used it for years.

I never encounter the people that blow by me in winter on the same 13 mile route that takes 20 minutes less in the summer. I can count the times I've been passed in ten years commuting in summer on one hand. I'm pretty sure I'm always well above 20mph as theres a prevailing tailwind on my way home when its hot. I suspect people who commute in the other season don't tolerate heat as well and cut back on the afternoon riding. And know that the local roadies are never around when I'm a legend in my own mind! 

An old man once told me Oregon has 2 seasons, winter and August


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I got passed on my way up a hill heading home by a couple of fixie kids. They were really booking it - blew by me, drafting each other. I recognized one of them from a silly race I go to every now and then, so I hopped on his wheel even though it had been a long day and I was really tired. I said "hi" and we had a little bit of a conversation, still at their fast pace. First one dropped off at his destination, and then the other one took a turn at an intersection where I went straight. I kept going fast for a little while, just so I wouldn't have to admit to myself (right away) that it was only my competitive nature making me do it.

My heart was going about a bajillion bpm by that point. I guess I could stand to take my own advice about racing being racing and commuting being commuting.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I ride as fast as I can. My commute is 22km each way. It's about 50-55 minutes to work, and 60-65 back home in the evening. IF I've pushed myself just right, I usually blow up on my way up the last hill, but not sonner.

As for passing other bikers.... yeah sure we all try to do it... If we didn't have that little whatever it is that makes us do that, we wouldn't be riding in the first place (most of us anyway).


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

I ride faster when I have less distance to go, as I don't get much of a workout otherwise. 

A couple months ago I did one of the Bike MS events. 30 miles. Did it on my XC hardtail with the fork set full stiff, clipless pedals and 26x2.0 Big Apples. Held right with the roadies in the first 1/3 of the pack the whole time, blew past a lot of them on the big hills. Beautiful thing is, the bike didn't miss a single shift the whole time (as I'm riding past people listening to them, particularly up hills, CRUNCH, CRUNCH, CRACK, CRUNCH).


----------



## Brad98 (Aug 14, 2009)

What's your definition of fast? lol

I'm kinda just getting my conditioning up after many,many, many years of being a lumpy couch potato so I've kinda maligned myself to the fact I'm gonna be sweaty no matter how slow I go, so I try to keep as fast a pace as possible. I pass lots of bikes, but I definitely get passed more. Such is life for now. If I keep pushing it I'll get faster......right? :skep:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

comptiger5000 said:


> I ride faster when I have less distance to go, as I don't get much of a workout otherwise.
> 
> A couple months ago I did one of the Bike MS events. 30 miles. Did it on my XC hardtail with the fork set full stiff, clipless pedals and 26x2.0 Big Apples. Held right with the roadies in the first 1/3 of the pack the whole time, blew past a lot of them on the big hills. Beautiful thing is, the bike didn't miss a single shift the whole time (as I'm riding past people listening to them, particularly up hills, CRUNCH, CRUNCH, CRACK, CRUNCH).


I bumped into the finish area for a Livestrong Challenge ride in Seattle the other day. It was interesting to watch. People finishing the 30 mile ride looked a lot worse than people finishing the 100 mile ride. Remember, there are roadies and roadies - if you can hang onto a group of Cat. 3 racers, that's pretty impressive. If you can keep up with people who ride their bikes once a week or less... Anyone can walk into a store and buy a matching spandex team kit and a Madone or a Tarmac.


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

On the Bike MS event, all the super-roadies were doing the 62 mile ride, and finishing before those of us on the 30! 30 miles took me about 2:15. There were some that did 62 in 2:10 or so.


----------



## SilverJester (Aug 7, 2006)

Well from home to work, is a hair over 4 miles. Over the summer I was (according to my phones GPS software: GPS Cycle Computer) I averaged 17mph or 14min trip (not including stop time...at lights and such). Riding on my 25lbs rigid mountain bike with semi slicks. 
However I have slowed down a lot now that Classes have begun because I have a lot more to carry with me (heavy books that fill my backpack, leaving little to no room for a change of clothes). Since I bike to school (about 5miles), then to work (not sure the distance but I would guess 3mile)s, and then home (about 4miles) during the course of my day.
I need to look at getting some sort of rack, but I just think they look so....well for lack of a better term "uncool".


----------



## bmxeryo (Sep 9, 2009)

When I am riding just for distance, I always set myself a course and different paces for certain areas of my terrain. Generally I start off and a slow steady pace, then gradually bump it up and then move back down to my original pace. It's after I am finished with that is when I do my power push to make it home. it really depends on what your going for, because if your doing this for exercise purposes it does not pay off to ride at a fast pace for a shorter distance or amount of time.


----------



## mattfromohio (Jun 6, 2009)

I ride 15 miles each way to work, so I take it pretty easy on the way in, and then hammer all the way home. There is one spot where I go like hell either direction- it's pretty ghetto and always crowded so I get up around 20 mph before they see me and keep it up until they're a couple blocks behind. And if I catch up to another rider or if anyone comes up on me, I always put the smack down. Last Friday I burned some guy on a nice new Felt racer with my '72 Schwinn Varsity SS. :thumbsup: As far as red lights and traffic, the only time I stop is if I'm pretty sure I'll get hurt if I don't.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

*I go slow all the time on my commute but...*

it's usually because I have a case of beer, books, camera bag, golf clubs, kayak, groceries, or some combination of all those items strapped to my Xtracycle.

As far as "beating" the person if front of you, it's not really a race if the other person isn't aware that you're racing.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Bong_Crosby said:


> it's usually because I have a case of beer, books, camera bag, golf clubs, kayak, groceries, or some combination of all those items strapped to my Xtracycle.
> 
> As far as "beating" the person if front of you, it's not really a race if the other person isn't aware that you're racing.


Need pics of a kayak strapped to your Xtracycle!


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

At the surf wave 1/2 mile from my house.

On the way to the surf wave.

On the way to the golf course.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

shimano4 said:


> Do u ride hard for yr every commuting, sweat like hell, heart beating so fast and speed like no tommorrow?
> 
> I do that most of the time and I take every commuting journey like a training for myself.
> 
> I wonder anybody do the same?


I fnd f I drp my vwls typng gts mor xcitng 2.

Or mbbe it jst lks stppid.


----------



## flynnet (May 19, 2007)

Bong_Crosby said:


> At the surf wave 1/2 mile from my house.
> 
> On the way to the surf wave.
> 
> On the way to the golf course.


That is just... awesome.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Bong_Crosby said:


> At the surf wave 1/2 mile from my house.
> 
> On the way to the surf wave.
> 
> On the way to the golf course.


Holy crap! What kind of kayak is that? Every kayak I've ever seen has been really long.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

womble said:


> I fnd f I drp my vwls typng gts mor xcitng 2.
> 
> Or mbbe it jst lks stppid.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4912423&postcount=40


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

Bong_Crosby said:


> it's usually because I have a case of beer, books, camera bag, golf clubs, kayak, groceries, or some combination of all those items strapped to my Xtracycle.
> 
> As far as "beating" the person if front of you, it's not really a race if the other person isn't aware that you're racing.


That's why when I never blow past other riders when I really feel like racing. I'll speed up to catch up to someone ahead of me, slow down to their pace, then gradually speed up and see if they'll "bite". It's all in fun. Sometimes I win; sometimes I don't. Either way, it helps make the commute more interesting.


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

*How many languages do you speak?*



shimano4 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4912423&postcount=40


More than one, I would guess.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

rsquared28 said:


> Every intersection, I pull up and lean on one of their fenders. They just shake their heads in disbelief.


I'm all for bicycle commuters, but if you leaned on my fender at an intersection I could guarantee you an unpleasant dismount


----------



## eric47 (Jul 31, 2009)

i keep pace at 20-25kph, with a daily travel distance of 50kms from office to work and make sure to maintain 15kph when doin night rides.


----------



## hydrus (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm riding fixed so I have to keep my speed up in order to have a decent cadance...
(for the moment I'm riding 53x19 on 700Cx23 but I'm switching to 44x16 on 26x2.5)

I have an 14km (8.5 miles) commute along normal roads or 27km (16.7 miles) along the river banks.


Ow, just to make all of you jealous:
I do have showers at work
My boss (the city council) pays me 0,15 Euro for every km I commute


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

Ride starts at dawn. I'm the only sole on the roads/trails. I ride a fun casual pace, more of a meander then a ride. Then about 1 hour into my ride, I start seeing joggers, walkers, and other cyclist. My pace quickens and I start hammering. Mostly to avoid being passed and/or catch cyclist ahead of me. Childish behavior, but I get a great workout by the time I reach work. What is important is that your riding (what ever your speed), while everyone else is sad and angry driving to work.


----------

